# ACS Skill Assessment Competed!



## bmn (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey Folks!

I just received positive response from ACS for my skill assessment. I have done BA and MBA from Bangalore University, and I am having 10 years of experience in IT Infrastructure Management.

I did submit all my educations and detailed work experience as mentioned in their guidelines. To my surprise they did not consider BA & MBA at all  luckily I had done 2 year diploma from Aptech, this has been considered as equivlent diploma and awarded 10 points and 15 points for my experience. total 25 points thru ACS. 

I am wondering how would DIAC consider this, as I want to claim 15 points for my degree.

Thanks,
BMN


----------



## burge (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi guys,
I just got a positive ACS assessment now but i dont understand how to interprete the assessment of my educational qualification for the EOI. ACS wrote 
*" your MCITP from microsoft has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing"
"your Higher national diploma from xxx school has been assesses as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with a major in computing"*
kindly enlighten me on what score this would give me on the EOI.
thanks


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

bmn said:


> Hey Folks!
> 
> I just received positive response from ACS for my skill assessment. I have done BA and MBA from Bangalore University, and I am having 10 years of experience in IT Infrastructure Management.
> 
> ...


Well, the reason that the assessing authority did not consider your BA & MBA is prob because those degrees are not really related to your occupation. Nonetheless, if those degrees are "of recognized standard" you can still claim the 15 points for education.


----------



## bmn (Sep 17, 2012)

burge said:


> Hi guys,
> I just got a positive ACS assessment now but i dont understand how to interprete the assessment of my educational qualification for the EOI. ACS wrote
> *" your MCITP from microsoft has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing"
> "your Higher national diploma from xxx school has been assesses as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with a major in computing"*
> ...


hey,

you should easily get 10 points, however, pls share your basic degree to throw further details.

BMN


----------



## bmn (Sep 17, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, the reason that the assessing authority did not consider your BA & MBA is prob because those degrees are not really related to your occupation. Nonetheless, if those degrees are "of recognized standard" you can still claim the 15 points for education.


tnx dude!

yes i want to claim 15 points. acs is done now its time for ielts


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

bmn said:


> tnx dude!
> 
> yes i want to claim 15 points. acs is done now its time for ielts


Good luck!


----------



## bmn (Sep 17, 2012)

tnx dear! what you doing in sydney? and how was your process.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

bmn said:


> tnx dear! what you doing in sydney? and how was your process.


I am currently studying in Sydney, so I'm still on a student visa. Hope to get the PR before I graduate next July.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, the reason that the assessing authority did not consider your BA & MBA is prob because those degrees are not really related to your occupation. Nonetheless, if those degrees are "of recognized standard" you can still claim the 15 points for education.


I am in the same boat myself, my BA degree was not considered by ACS as well. So, do I need to get my degree assessed from VETASSES in order to claim 15 points?


----------



## bmn (Sep 17, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I am currently studying in Sydney, so I'm still on a student visa. Hope to get the PR before I graduate next July.


oh thats really good, you should get PR and having studied in australia, you will surely get it.


----------



## bmn (Sep 17, 2012)

hamster said:


> I am in the same boat myself, my BA degree was not considered by ACS as well. So, do I need to get my degree assessed from VETASSES in order to claim 15 points?


what is your code? what position are you looking? have you done any other computer courses? as mentioned by annie yes if recognized standard then any degree should get you 15 points


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

bmn said:


> what is your code? what position are you looking? have you done any other computer courses? as mentioned by annie yes if recognized standard then any degree should get you 15 points


My code is 262113-Systems Administrator. I have done DOEACC 'A' Level which is equivalent to PGDCA Advanced diploma, but it wasn't considered by ACS. However, my agent suggested to get my BA degree assessed through VETASSES to claim 15 points.
That's where the confusion is, do I need assessment from VETASSES or my degree will be considered by DIAC without the assessment and 15 points will be awarded.


----------



## bmn (Sep 17, 2012)

hamster said:


> My code is 262113-Systems Administrator. I have done DOEACC 'A' Level which is equivalent to PGDCA Advanced diploma, but it wasn't considered by ACS. However, my agent suggested to get my BA degree assessed through VETASSES to claim 15 points.
> That's where the confusion is, do I need assessment from VETASSES or my degree will be considered by DIAC without the assessment and 15 points will be awarded.


agents are useless! they mint money, and nothing much! you do not have to get assesment from vetasses. if it is standard and recognized degree, you will be awarded 15 points. relax....

I am doing AUS immigration myself!


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

bmn said:


> agents are useless! they mint money, and nothing much! you do not have to get assesment from vetasses. if it is standard and recognized degree, you will be awarded 15 points. relax....
> 
> I am doing AUS immigration myself!


Exactly my thoughts!

Thanks for the reply mate. Good luck!


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

hamster said:


> My code is 262113-Systems Administrator. I have done DOEACC 'A' Level which is equivalent to PGDCA Advanced diploma, but it wasn't considered by ACS. However, my agent suggested to get my BA degree assessed through VETASSES to claim 15 points.
> That's where the confusion is, do I need assessment from VETASSES or my degree will be considered by DIAC without the assessment and 15 points will be awarded.


Hi hamster,

Right now I am in the same situation as you were. My basic degree is B.Sc which is non ICT. I have got my +ve assessment recently in which they didn't mention anything about my qualification. My agent is suggesting me go for qualification assessment to Vetassess. What did you do? Did you go for a qualification assessment. I don't want to take any chances at all.

Thanks.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Hi hamster,
> 
> Right now I am in the same situation as you were. My basic degree is B.Sc which is non ICT. I have got my +ve assessment recently in which they didn't mention anything about my qualification. My agent is suggesting me go for qualification assessment to Vetassess. What did you do? Did you go for a qualification assessment. I don't want to take any chances at all.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Sankar,

Yes, I went for qualification assessment from Vetassess. Please keep in mind they take a long time, I had applied in mid November and I am still waiting for outcome. So apply for it as fast as you can.

Hope this helps.

-hamster


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

hamster said:


> Hi Sankar,
> 
> Yes, I went for qualification assessment from Vetassess. Please keep in mind they take a long time, I had applied in mid November and I am still waiting for outcome. So apply for it as fast as you can.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'll go for Vetassess education assessment.


----------



## Sathish Ramalingam (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Sankar , Hamster,

I am a BA economics graduate with 9 years of ICT work experience. Please help me with steps to apply for ACS skill assessment

I have few queries one of my provious employer has closed down the company will it affect me when it comes to experience letter and references, however i have Offer letter and relieving letter?

Please help!!

Regards,
Sathish


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Sathish Ramalingam said:


> Hi Sankar , Hamster,
> 
> I am a BA economics graduate with 9 years of ICT work experience. Please help me with steps to apply for ACS skill assessment
> 
> ...


Hi Sathish,

You need all the reference letters clearly stating roles and responsibilities, full time or part time, dates etc. If your company is closed, you need to provide a statutary declaration from your superior from that company stating all the above details. And you can provide a self declaration as well stating that your company was closed, hence providing supporting documents along with statutatory declaration. Once you have all the documents ready, the process is pretty straight forward. You can upload the documents to the relevant accessing body. 

By the way what is your ANZSCO?

Cheers.....


----------



## Sathish Ramalingam (Feb 4, 2013)

Morning Sankar,

Thanks for your information. ANZSCO would be System Analyst- 261112.
I am from ITIL service management back ground not a technical guy . I have done roles like Incident, Change, Problem and configuration manager. Hope it falls under system analyst, if not please let me know appropriate one. I will be falling under RPL if you could let me know procedure it would be great.

I would be happy to call you or chat with you to understand more better.

Regards,
Sathish


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Sathish Ramalingam said:


> Morning Sankar,
> 
> Thanks for your information. ANZSCO would be System Analyst- 261112.
> I am from ITIL service management back ground not a technical guy . I have done roles like Incident, Change, Problem and configuration manager. Hope it falls under system analyst, if not please let me know appropriate one. I will be falling under RPL if you could let me know procedure it would be great.
> ...



Hi Sathish,

I am not sure about your ANZSCO. Make sure your ANZSCO is listed in SOL and you should be able to get the reference letters stating all the roles and responsobilities related to your ANZCO.

And regarding the application process, yes, yours is RPL. You can get the RPL form from ACS site. Filling this form would be a bit challenging task as you need to provide complete details about two of your projects.

Along with the RPL, you need to provide certified copies of the following documents.

1. Passport
2. Educational qualifiacations and Transcripts
3. Employment reference letters
4. If the company is closed, reference letter from superior from that company in the form of statutary declaration and other supporting documents

You can find more details about format and processess in ACS website. Hope this helps. If you need any specific details, search this forum. You will find everything here.

All the best.


----------



## Sathish Ramalingam (Feb 4, 2013)

Sankar, 

Thanks for the info.

Is there any specific format for reference letters for example my previous employer was IBM should i approach them to provide my roles and responsiobilties i performed while i was there?

Regards,
Sathish


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Experts,

Below is outcome from ACS Team:

Your Master of Science in Information Technology from XXX University completed February 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Information Technology from XXX University completed January 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:

My Questions:

1) Will my bachelors degree cause to loose my points against educational qualifications because ACS assessment stated as Associate Degree. Kindly advice.

2) Can I claim 15 Points ??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, the reason that the assessing authority did not consider your BA & MBA is prob because those degrees are not really related to your occupation. Nonetheless, if those degrees are "of recognized standard" you can still claim the 15 points for education.


Below is outcome from ACS Team:

Your Master of Science in Information Technology from XXX University completed February 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Information Technology from XXX University completed January 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:

My Questions:

1) Will my bachelors degree cause to loose my points against educational qualifications because ACS assessment stated as Associate Degree. 

2) Will I get 15 Points??? Kindly advice.

I am worried a lot and waiting to file SS to NSW. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Sathish Ramalingam said:


> Sankar,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


Yes, there is a specific format for reference letters. You can get it from ACS website. Do some research regarding RPL and ACS assessment. All your doubts will be clarified. Generally each MNC has their own format to provide the roles & responsibilities letter. But you can ask them include the information you need.
All the best.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

its really strange your BE IT consider as Associate Degree..


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

hey mate,

How do i start the first step for skill assesment. what all certificates should i get certified ? and how do i proceed. Cna u please enlighten me. 

thanks,


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

bmn said:


> Hey Folks!
> 
> I just received positive response from ACS for my skill assessment. I have done BA and MBA from Bangalore University, and I am having 10 years of experience in IT Infrastructure Management.
> 
> ...


congrats and file vetss for BA and MBA, also can you share when did you file ACS and when did you get your results. ASASP Please,


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

Sathish Ramalingam said:


> Sankar,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


Hey Sathish,

Your profile is same as mine. I am ITIL certified and also worked for IBM, Cognizant and now in CSC. There is no specific job code for ITIL. In DIAC website you will find the job descriptions for all the job. For System analyst, there are few technical activities included. I have described my case below.

Btech in Electronics & Instrumentation but experience is ITIL. When education is not in the same line of work experience, its assessed by Vetassess. Else you should have sufficient work experience to supplement the education. I went through a MARA agent and they advised me to go for 511112 (Project/ Program Administrator). This code should be assessed by Vetassess. Go through the JD of this code and you will find 70% of them matching with our profile.
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
You may like to do some more research and rethink on your decision. 

Moreover, IBM will not give you any reference letter with your JD and number of working hours. When I approached they said that we cannot use our letter head for your personal reasons without the interest of the company involved in it.

You may get statutory declarations from your managers in a Rs 100 stamp paper with details of your JD and number of working hours as 40. Also dont forget to include the activities which you find in the above link in JD which you mention in the declaration.

But yes, as someone said, Vetassess takes a lot of time, around 3 to 4 months. Better late than never . So do some more research and then proceed. Good Luck!!


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

sghosh said:


> Hey Sathish,
> 
> Your profile is same as mine. I am ITIL certified and also worked for IBM, Cognizant and now in CSC. There is no specific job code for ITIL. In DIAC website you will find the job descriptions for all the job. For System analyst, there are few technical activities included. I have described my case below.
> 
> ...


hi mate,

can u please suggest , how do we upload the passport to ACS, is it only the first and last page or all the pages of the passport. do we need the notary sign on all the pages of the passport. do we need to do color printout and scan of all the certificates or ?

please update.

thanks


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Hi hamster,
> 
> Right now I am in the same situation as you were. My basic degree is B.Sc which is non ICT. I have got my +ve assessment recently in which they didn't mention anything about my qualification. My agent is suggesting me go for qualification assessment to Vetassess. What did you do? Did you go for a qualification assessment. I don't want to take any chances at all.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Sankar, 

Could you please let me know whats your Bsc Qualification. I just wanted to understand why was it assessed equivalent to AQF Associate and not AQF Bachelors?


----------



## ayesha.aykhan (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi , 
Can someone please help . I am going for ACS assessment just wanna get help from your experience If i can get sufficient score . My detail is 
Work experience : From 01/2002 to present as a software developer almost 11 year 
MSc. IT degree obtained 08/2010 
No bachelor Degree just some diplomas from colleges which was obtained while working
MS Certification 01/2011 
MS Certification 02/2011 
MS Certification 05/2013

Can anyone project the points . I am assuming 10 +15 = 25
Regards,


----------

